
Redfin estimate – Wrigley Field - justinzollars
https://www.redfin.com/IL/Chicago/1060-W-Addison-St-60613/home/39896412
======
joezydeco
Given the property assessment shenanigans that go on in Cook County and it's
neighbors, this valuation is probably right in line with it's taxes.

~~~
soganess
This.

I've been looking for places in Portland and find the Refin estimation
uncannily close to a 1:1 correlation with property taxes, unlike, say Zillow
which is more optimistic.

I understand that this is to be expected, but its really sort of unbelievable
how tight the correspondence is.

------
mcphage
That’s a great deal, although so is the White House—only $21 million!
([https://www.redfin.com/DC/Washington/1600-Pennsylvania-
Ave-N...](https://www.redfin.com/DC/Washington/1600-Pennsylvania-Ave-
NW-20500/home/17359868))

Zillow has it at around $400 million, which seems at least closer (although
probably still too low.)

------
gigatexal
Hmm...I bet the owners beg to do differ with the valuation.

